# Newly Built Garage, Floor Painting



## bonelorry

*please delete*

Please Delete


----------



## Dapman

Screwfix do some great value floor paints, it's like most things, how deep your pockets are!
Remember........"buy cheap buy twice" 
It's down to your budget and how you want it to look.
Good luck


----------



## M3simon

I used this paint on my new concrete garage floor

https://www.regalfloorpaint.co.uk/product/high-build-epoxy-garage-floor-paint-GPaint03.html


----------



## dholdi

I painted my floor a year a so ago and the base was over a year old.
I am still getting the paint lifting in spots due to effervescence.
Looking at interlocking rubber tiles for the long term now.


----------



## M3simon

bonelorry said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Did you seal the floor first or just paint straight onto the concrete?


I painted the floor about 4 months after it was poured.
Just painted straight onto the concrete.
2 coats. I've had no issues.


----------



## Jue

Personally I wouldn't be sealing it with PVA if your going to paint it mate. I would leave it a bit longer to make sure it's well & truly dried. You could acid etch it then paint it, with a epoxy paint like this.

https://www.decoratingwarehouse.co....-floor-paint?gclid=CIzFgYqh5tMCFam87QodKJMH7g


----------



## kingswood

Are u goin to put ur car in it? I painted me with Wilkos garage paint and it looked ace......untill I put the car in over winter.

The heat in the tyres lifts the paints!

Then went with the matts. Not a big fan either. They've come up. Along with more paint.

In the end pva'd the patches and repainted. And it looks well.

So I'd say pva it and then 2 coats of Wilkos. And don't put ur car in!

Before










After










And the matts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadgerJCW

M3simon said:


> I used this paint on my new concrete garage floor
> 
> https://www.regalfloorpaint.co.uk/product/high-build-epoxy-garage-floor-paint-GPaint03.html


Where did you get those storage cabinets from? Ta!


----------



## Guest

PVA will stop the dust...it will also stop the paint from adhering to the concrete.

https://www.vubasupplies.co.uk/blog/dyi-floor-painting-5-common-mistakes/

Preparation is everything...any paint manufacturer worth a sh*t will supply sealer/primer for their paint,just ask what they recommend for your situation.Not recommending anyone,just an example of paint/primer/sealer..

http://www.floorpaintexpress.co.uk/garacoat-garage-floor-kit.html


----------



## bmac800

The first time I did a new garage floor I acid etched it and painted it with cheap Leyland floor paint from Screwfix and had absolutely no problems with the paint lifting even after 3-4 years. 

I have had a new house and garage built since and just painted the floor with good quality paint and it was a nightmare lifting no matter what I tried.

Last year I splashed out on R-Tek floor tiles I was so fed up with the state the floor paint was in.


----------



## M3simon

BadgerJCW said:


> Where did you get those storage cabinets from? Ta!


It was a lucky find in a office clear out sale.


----------



## m00k

Concrete takes a long time to dry out properly, you can put a clear plastic sheet down on he surface and tape all edges leave for a day or two and see what kinda condensation it gathers up to give you an idea how much drying is going on

Then as said prep is key, you could brush it all day and your gonna continue to move dust off the surface, power wash and allowed to dry then vacuum over and over again to remove he dust

Each paint will be different but a lot for the first coat is just a thinned coat of the actual paint and you want it to bond to the concrete not a soft pva glue

I painted mine but then got rtek tiles but the paint def keeps the dust down


----------



## Gav147

There will still be a lot of moisture in that concrete, it has to go somewhere. Also you really should not use PVA as a sealer for paint, or most of the things it gets wrongly recommended for, PVA is water based and will break down in wet/damp conditions like a concrete garage floor, now the PVA is dry the paint is trying to bond to that not adhere to the concrete.


----------



## Guest

Whats done is done...I would leave it alone for a few days,have a look at the weekend.The paint is petroleum based...Naptha/Petroleum Distallates,it will eventually dry...wether it sticks to the floor is a different matter.
Easy being wise after the event,but paint manufacturers do provide the info...

"As a guide allow a drying period of a month for every inch of concrete laid in depth. Conditions in the building will also affect the drying period. Application of the paint to the floor before it is fully dry will result in a premature breakdown."
Preparation.....
http://ukppgacprd.blob.core.windows.net/leyland-datasheets/Heavy Duty Floor Paint-Colours.pdf


----------



## Gav147

bonelorry said:


> As said earlier in the thread, I have gone with what many others who have had decent results have done. The actual builder who did the Concrete Base said that a PVA Water Mix and then Floor Paint would be fine.
> 
> Obviously not!
> 
> What are my options now?
> 
> Currently have a £5000 Garage that is not really usable, Infact I would have preferred it when it was dry and dusty :lol:


I too am a builder, pva often gets recommended for many things, priming for tiling is another one for example, it simply is not suitable for many of things you read on the net.

Rather than read forums or the like, try and find paint supplier (or whatever job you are doing) sites and see what they recommend, first link of google will confirm it : https://www.vubasupplies.co.uk/blog/dyi-floor-painting-5-common-mistakes/

You "may" be lucky and it will take, how long it lasts is another story, there is potential for that floor to become damp due to the construction of it.

What to do next, the easiest thing to try is leaving doors/windows open too allow it to try and dry out or if you have one leave a dehumidifier in there with all the doors/windows shut, then hope it has taken.

Best of luck!


----------



## Guest

PVA and Silicone should not be available to the general public..


----------



## Dapman

Talk to your local hire shop, I used a dehumidifier used in new build houses, it will speed up the moisture content in the floor but not too fast! It's all about temperature and humidity that expedites the moisture being removed, once dried it will be rock hard, sealed and solid.
The hire was cheap but you need to go there and discuss your issue face to face. If you don't get the service and support you need...... Go to another one.
My mate took another approach, he got seriously cheap contract carpet for 99p a metre, had it fitted (cut in properly by a fitter) kept it down for the season to dry and seal up and that kept the dust down! Then painted it when he was ready, he has got more patients than me tho!


----------



## percymon

bonelorry said:


> Big learning curve for me and I might have to bite the bullet on something more permanent with regards to floor solutions.
> 
> Left it 36 Hours after doing the 2nd Coat of PVA/Water Mix, Yesterday was a warm dry and Sunny day so I set about doing applying the first coat of Floor Paint.
> 
> The Paint went on OK and looks fantastic and for about 5 Hours Yesterday I was able to leave the Door open to help the Paint dry, However 24 Hours on I have got home from Work and opened the Garage to see how its doing and although you can walk on the floor when you rub your hand across the top of the paint it feels wet.
> 
> Not that the actual Paint is wet but that there is a film of condensation across the top of the paint, When you rub it with your finger it doesn't look like it would take much effort for the Paint to come off!
> 
> Its doubtful that putting a 2nd coat on will help matters, I would be surprised if it would even take to be honest.
> 
> Worried now that I have ruined the floor in there to be honest


Sounds like you may have been a bit too eager , and not given the concrete time to dry out enough.

I did mine with brick acid etch, water pva mix and then Johnstones Garage Floor paint - it lifted where the warm car tyres were parked but not in the strips where the car was driven over. I can't complain for what it cost (£40 total) and after 8 years it still looked fine bar the bare patches from parked tyres.

I've recently repainted it (with the leftover paint from original can !) and then 'tiled' over it with the cheap foam tiles from B&Q. It looks OK, but tbh I wasted £80 on the tiles as they easily compress and will look pretty dire in 18 months. I'll just go back to the painted floor afterwards - I'm not prepared to ay £400 for r-tek or moto-tile.


----------



## Guest

If your going to keep bikes in the garage...in my opinion you cant beat a carpet.Comfortable,warm...nuts,screws etc dont fall into the gaps as they do with the plastic floor tiles.I started with a painted floor,went on to a rubber mat...carpet is winner for me.Taped the edges with duct tape to stop any fraying...give it a vacum every so often:thumb:









First attempt...rubber mat,not good


----------



## Dapman

Corded contract industrial carpet is cheap as chips and can last for quite a while.
Scotch guard it up and it will resist most liquids.
Only my opinion of course but patients is a virtue lol
Good luck m8!


----------



## Guest

Did you put a DPM..damp proof membrane (visqueen) under the concrete?.If you did,shouldnt need anything else.I would wait and see how the floor dries...before spending any more money.
The other consideration is ventilation....when the floor dries,if you see drips from the roof or the garage door (if its metal) has moisture on it...you need more ventilation.


----------



## Gav147

It is not about letting water in, it is water that will get into the concrete under the floor. If you look at the second photo you posted, the concrete that extrudes the garage itself is exposed to the elements, concrete is fairly porous so any rain or worse in winter when there is snow sat on it, that moisture will soak into the concrete and under/into the garage floor itself. Hence why using PVA is not a good idea as all around the edges of your floor will be exposed to a lot of moisture. 

Out of interest, is that front slope of concrete laid directly onto the block pavers?? Can't see too clearly from the pictures.


----------



## Paul08

Sorry to see this has happened. What method and paint did you end up using? Might be best to give it a week or so and see if it improves, if not I'd personally strip it off and start again otherwise anything you put on top probably wont bond properly.


----------



## bigfatsi

I used this stuff:

http://www.everbuild.co.uk/SikaBond-Rapid-DPM

on my concrete floors before gluing oak flooring down. It seals it so no moisture can come through from below.

I would imagine this could be what you're after, but the floor will need to be dry first.

I also should point out that this was inside (if that matters) and it's not cheap!

However, it dries really quickly and you'll easily get 3,4 or more coats out of 5l.

HTH

S


----------



## Gav147

Whilst it is still wet, scrape as much of the stuff off as you can, stiff yard brush and hot water to help dissolve the pva quicker, I know that sounds odd telling you to pour water on it but honestly that concrete will not be dry, at all. it will take months for all the moisture to come out of a slab that thick, especially as it has no form of damp proof membrane or protection from the sides.

The more you get off now the easier it will be.


----------



## w00044

Bit late to the party but a Jet wash might have been easier......


----------



## Gav147

bonelorry said:


> Did as you have suggested, Removed approx 95% of the paint in around 2-3 Hours this afternoon and I am now ******ed :lol:
> 
> Removed as much of the loose stuff as I could first, Then used a Stiff Broom/Brush, Red Hot Water probably 3 Buckets full and lots of Elbow Grease/Patience.
> 
> Now to leave it a day or so to dry out, Removed all the Surface Water and now its just damp but in places in was already beginning to dry out!


Good going, did well to get that much of it off, the surface will soon dry out again if you leave that door open.


----------



## SRI CJB

Although my concrete garage floor wasnt new when I moved in, it was quite dusty. I swept and hoovered best I could, and then painted with a Ronseal floor paint. I gave it 2 coats, i think 4 days between the coats and didnt put a car in it for about 2 weeks. 

That was 10 years ago and to be honest the only places the paint has came away was from where i had been hammering something on the floor. Ive just started to re do the garage as the walls arent as white as they were (Dulux satin white is on offer 10 litres £26 at B&Q), I also bought Ronseal Dimon Hard floor paint to re do floor and will follow same princple as last time.


----------



## Cookies

Hi bud. Sounds like you've had a bit of a nightmare. 

Initially, I tiled my garage floor. I got the tiles in a B&q sale for £4.25 a yard. They have been perfect for the past 13 years. However, about 4 years back when our son has been running in and out with his friends, the floor was a bit slippery when wet (bon Jovi? ) so I laid carpet tiles over the top. They're brilliant. They make the space so much warmer too, and any spills, I just lift one, and replace with a spare. 

Hope you get sorted bud. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## brodders1979

These guys have a sale on 5 x 3m tiles for £206. Am considering them myself.

https://duramat.co.uk/product/garage-flooring-pack-checker-5x3/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brodders1979

3.6 x 6.7 roughly so you may need to buy a few extras 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## packard

Nice to see you're making a recovery, I have a garage with concrete floor (20 years old). And I'm that OCD I Hoover the dust/debris weekly. I keep looking at flooring and don't know whether to leave it as it is as the concrete then blends into the front drive or go down the carpet tile or rigid floor tile route or just save the money.


----------



## robby71

bonelorry said:


> Sounds good, However I cannot lay Carpet down on a Damp floor as I am presuming will just act like a sponge holding moisture from the Concrete.
> 
> Would I be better puttin something down under the Carpet such as Visqueen or a Liquid Paint-on Damp Proof Membrane?


You can buy a bike mat from ebay, etc which is carpeted on the topside (choice of bike logos available) and rubber backed so wont soak up moisture.
I gave mine away a couple of months ago


----------



## ollienoclue

In our previous house we had, the garage was about 15 years old and they had used a particularly iffy kind of concrete on the floor- the kind that seems to generate dust constantly, you know the sort, almost like cement dust being thrown around.

Had enough of it one day, emptied the garage out, hired an industrial vacuum and hoovered it. Got that ronseal concrete treatment stuff. Brushed that on, about £30 a can(?), stuff just seemed to soak into the concrete. Next day no more dust. Day after that, I painted the floor with a kind of floor paint designed for garages. Not the posh vinyl stuff which is smooth but just basic floor paint for concrete floors.

One good coat of that and the floor was diamond. Much smoother to sweep up, no more dust, jobs a good un.

I think you will find Ronseal etc specify that you MUST use a sealant on the floor prior to painting else the dust messes the bonding up?

This is the sealant. It is not cheap but it is totally different to water and PVA I suspect.

http://www.ronseal.co.uk/home/floors/one-coat-concrete-seal/


----------



## organisys

For the benefit of others reading.

Take advice always from the paint supplier.

Avoid using high street single pack paints, instead source a two pack epoxy paint.

Then:

1. Acid Etch / Cleaner (as recommended by the paint supplier).
2. Sealant or base Coat (as recommended by the paint supplier).
3. Two Pack Top Coat (paint and hardener).


----------



## Rundie

bonelorry said:


> Or just tile the floor instead which is what I will be doing!


I've been looking at porcelain tiles, is this what you're doing?


----------



## m00k

I painted mine then as it dried fell in luck with some rtek tiles 

But at least it'll keep the dust down and leave underneath decent if I ever remove the tiles


----------



## brodders1979

Bet you're feeling a bit better about the garage now pal. Been following your thread as need to get my ar*e into gear and sort my garage floor out. Been a rollercoaster ride for you mate.... Glad it's gonna get sorted.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Happy days. That floor has been a nightmare for you buddy. 

What bike you getting? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul08

Looking good, glad you got sorted. Plenty of room in there to polish ect once your lighting is in place!


----------



## rob267

Looking good buddy. Cbr looks good mate. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Will you be able to run an armoured cable to the garage buried so out of site?


----------

